# "Land of Trembling Earth" (Okefenokee, Okefenok)



## |)\/8 (May 4, 2009)

Last week I made a trip to the Okefenokee Swamp in South Georgia, USA.  Here are a few photos.

Sunset.







I like this shot because of the reflection of the sun, you can also see my Guide standing steering the boat, in the alligator's eye.






Not sure what kind of flower this is....






River Otter.






Another of many "Gators".






Water Lily.  Reflections of the surroundings in the swamp water were amazing.






Stealthy Gator.






Going through the swamp, small boat to get up close and personal with the Gators.






Cruzin'........






American White Ibis.






Another sunset, the swamp would really come to life at night.


----------



## ccssk8ter11 (May 4, 2009)

Wow, Amazing shots! Especially the sunset ones!


----------



## Olcoot (May 4, 2009)

#1 is awesome, and nice shots on the whole series


----------



## sambrody44 (May 4, 2009)

Love them. I can't wait for my trip to Florida this winter so I can get some wildlife like that to shoot.


----------



## Dmitri (May 4, 2009)

Beautiful, all of them but especially the first one!


----------



## bigboi3 (May 4, 2009)

lovin the sunset shots... and im lovin #2 as well! great shots!!


----------



## |)\/8 (May 6, 2009)

Thanks to all for the kind comments.



sambrody44 said:


> Love them. I can't wait for my trip to Florida this winter so I can get some wildlife like that to shoot.



Where are you going to in Florida?  I might be able to give you some information.


----------



## LuckySo-n-So (May 6, 2009)

:hail:


----------



## mylo (May 9, 2009)

Great pictures! I like river otter the most


----------



## seward93 (May 9, 2009)

I love #1, but they are all amazing shots!


----------



## captainkimo (May 9, 2009)

What a nice set! All of your photos are great and I agree with most of the posters above... the best photo in this set is photo #1. I liked the reflection of the sun, sky, and trees on the water. Photo #2 gets a special remark for the sharpness of the details. It could have been better though if the green leaves at the bottom are not there.

Cheers!

_Captain Kimo_


----------



## sambrody44 (May 9, 2009)

|)\/8 said:


> Where are you going to in Florida?  I might be able to give you some information.



We stay outside of Miami but take the boat down to Flamingo and launch into the Everglades from there.


----------



## Antarctican (May 9, 2009)

that's a stunning sunset photo! Love the reflection, the strong colour, and how the cloud on the far left is backlit.

I also really like the water lily shot


----------

